# Diabetes and Osteomyelitis



## VSaravanan (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi All,

   Can we assume the causal linkage between diabetes and osteomyelitis if it is addressed without any linkage.

Thanks
Saravanan vasudevan, RN, BSN, CPC-A.


----------



## ssvs2000 (Feb 18, 2014)

yes, osteomyelitis and gangrene in DM we can assume relationship.


----------



## VSaravanan (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks
Saravanan vasudevan, RN, BSN, CPC-A.


----------

